# how do u use usenetserver.com?



## iza (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm stoopid!!! how do you use usenet?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 15, 2007)

you have to pay a fee. However theres free programes out there that let you use newsgroups. i Can help if you wish.


----------



## tbkonwso (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Mar 15 2007 said:


> you have to pay a fee. However theres free programes out there that let you use newsgroups. i Can help if you wish.




my friend told me that he no longer uses bit torrent to download anymorte bur news group...i didnt really get it. so can i use free programs to go on usenet to downmload stuff?


----------



## H8TR (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you have to use a program like Newsleecher or Grab It


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 15, 2007)

yes you can use free programmes to download from newgroups. As long as your internet provider is supported. I use Grabit.


----------



## mslugx (Mar 15, 2007)

can explain some more detail on it? Thank you very much.


----------



## captain^k (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.slyck.com/ng.php

your one stop usenet newb shop

btw - the first rule of usenet is...

!!!


----------



## iza (Mar 15, 2007)

i subcribed to the usenet 3day/$3 service, do i just double click the nzb, or do i have to downloaai got a 3 day/$3 trial on usenetserver... what do i have to lose, i have newsleecher, and have download each part of the rar?


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 15, 2007)

Alright, I am a Usenetserver subscriber here's how it works:

I am assuming you are looking for Wii ISOs.  First, go to GBATemp's release list for Wii ISOs.  Find the file name of the ISO.  Enter that filename into Usenetserver's very elusive search engine tool.  When it finds results, save them all into an NZB.  NZB will act as a guide so you don't have to download billions of headers just to find one file.

Double click the NZB and it will boot up your Newsgroup Browser (I use NewsBin Pro if you're wondering).  You MUST download each portion of the RAR files, also, you may want to download the par files too.  They are parity files, as per my experience, 40% of my Wii ISO downloads fail because they are missing 3-4 bytes at the end of each archive.  Use parity files if this happens.  Its a lifesaver.  You can literally rebuild files that have completely gone missing out of thin air with these par files.

QuickPAR is a good program.


----------



## iza (Mar 15, 2007)

news leecher is downloading a few nzb's now, i guess i'll be able to check it in the morning, i wont have my wiikey till friday, is there anyway to check if it's a working iso?


----------



## Perplexer (Mar 15, 2007)

If you extract all the RAR files and get no error messages, then you'll have a working ISO


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 15, 2007)

There's no point downloading the bigger par2 files until you've downloaded all the rars and checked the files. Newsleecher has an option to automatically pause the bigger par2 files but not the smallest (empty) one. What you should do, is download all the rars plus the empty par2 file, run the par2 file, and that'll tell you if it's all good or if it needs more parts, at which stage you'd download some of the other par2s for repair (see that slyck guide for more info).

Once the files have been verified with the par2, they're all good, so your ISO will be fine


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 15, 2007)

what you need:
news program that supports .nzb ( you got newsleecher)
binsearch.info to search for stuff and generate nzb (associate nzb w/ newsleecher)
quickpar to check for file completeness. do so by downloading one of the small .par/.par2 files e.g namexxxxyyyyzzzz.par2, if corrupt/uncompleted it will tell you number of blocks(##) you need. download par files until you sufficient blocks. e.g namexxxxyyyyzzzz.volAAA+*###*.par2 ###=blocks
repair
then use 7zip/winrar to extract and it should work just fine.


----------



## iza (Mar 15, 2007)

any good groups? a.b.g.xxx? i'm useing a.b.g.wii, but i'm looking for a specific file... su-wkoropal is the file name on the release list... and i dont see it on this list... also, is there anyway to que nzb titles, i tried last night, but all it did was dl the nzb file and not all the files that came with it...


----------



## mslugx (Mar 16, 2007)

can anybody list some free news net? thank you very much.


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 16, 2007)

@mslugx
the free ones suck. got like a day retention and limit it gigs. very hard to get what you want. go pay, spend 3bucks for 3 days. or go one month of unlimited. if you got slow broad band aka under 4mbit, go for the month.

@iza
do bother using headers and groups. got to www.binsearch.info
it will search through all the groups. saves you a lot of bandwidth from downloading (EDIT: all the headers from a specific group.)
here is what you wanted
http://www.binsearch.info/index.php?q=su-w...font=&postdate=


----------



## mslugx (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(friedchicken @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> @mslugx
> the free ones suck. got like a day retention and limit it gigs. very hard to get what you want. go pay, spend 3bucks for 3 days. or go one month of unlimited. if you got slow broad band aka under 4mbit, go for the month.
> 
> @iza
> ...




thanks a lot. I thought their are some good ones.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 16, 2007)

QUOTE(friedchicken @ Mar 16 2007 said:


> @iza
> do bother using headers and groups. got to www.binsearch.info
> it will search through all the groups. saves you a lot of bandwidth from downloading (EDIT: all the headers from a specific group.)
> here is what you wanted
> http://www.binsearch.info/index.php?q=su-w...font=&postdate=


Also http://www.binsearch.info/?q=su-wkoropal&m...v_age=&server=2
Binsearch is great, you just gotta remember to search in the most popular groups AND other groups.


----------

